
A Candidates Angry Response to Rejection Email - joelx
https://joelx.com/recruiter-candidates-angry-response-to-rejection-email/13080/
======
FLGMwt
I'm not in support of a public candidate registry, but I think people who have
toxic reactions such as this _do_ warrant a shame&blame approach.

Anyone agree/disagree?

------
raarts
Many decent people would love this, but unfortunately so would trolls.

